# New York/Long Island



## kidclothing (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, my names Vin. A few months ago I started this company called K.I.D! Clothing. The "K.I.D" stands for "kreate imagine dream."

Well, I built my own website and everything and have one of those big cartel sites. I was wondering though what kind of events or stores there are in the New York/Long Island area. 

Even stores people may know give indie labels a chance to sell or even leave posters or flyers up.


----------

